# Pulled in another one!



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I took my friend to the range for his first time on Saturday and he had a blast! He did pretty well too. But now hes all about guns and getting his CCW. Hes already started pricing out guns and is signing up for the NRA course this week.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal. Now if we could just get about 200,000,000 more to do the same thing. We would have it made.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very kewl. I had no luck with my wife...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Very kewl. I had no luck with my wife...


You just need to put your foot down and TELL her she's gonna learn to shoot and LIKE it . Then in 9 months you can start paying child supprort:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just kiddin'
My 3 cost me $77,000 in child support over 12 years,I wont wish that on anyone:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> You just need to put your foot down and TELL her she's gonna learn to shoot and LIKE it . Then in 9 months you can start paying child supprort:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Exactly :smt017 :smt017 :smt017


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't it give you a warm fuzzy feeling inside?

Shipwreck becareful you might get torpedoed if you push it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy smoke Mdnitedrftr. What kind of bait do you use?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Holy smoke Mdnitedrftr. What kind of bait do you use?


:smt082

Well I think hes been on the fence about this one for awhile, and me taking him to the range nudged him over. :mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife and I took our two grown sons to the range over Thanksgiving. The younger had been talking smack re: his prowess shooting. Darned if he didn't shoot as well as me - and I shoot every week. The older one had never shot a handgun and did pretty well. I think he's hooked.

Also on the gun "Hannitization" front, I shared with one of my already retired neighbors my theory that as we baby boomers age (even more) we are going to be viewed as affluent easy pickings by young thugs. I, as a gun owner (and CCW'er) don't intend to be that. He said he had never owned a gun, but I could see him thinking and I said I'd be happy to take him to the range sometime. I certainly won't push, but I wouldn't be surprised if he takes me up on it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> My wife and I took our two grown sons to the range over Thanksgiving. The younger had been talking smack re: his prowess shooting. Darned if he didn't shoot as well as me - and I shoot every week. The older one had never shot a handgun and did pretty well. I think he's hooked.
> 
> Also on the gun "Hannitization" front, I shared with one of my already retired neighbors my theory that as we baby boomers age (even more) we are going to be viewed as affluent easy pickings by young thugs. I, as a gun owner (and CCW'er) don't intend to be that. He said he had never owned a gun, but I could see him thinking and I said I'd be happy to take him to the range sometime. I certainly won't push, but I wouldn't be surprised if he takes me up on it.


You da man!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I took a new shooter to range last week. Look in CZ-section under CZ-100. Let's get more new shooters to the range guys!:mrgreen:


----------

